# Sx350 v250



## andro (3/11/14)

http://www.yihiecigar.com/news_info/YiHi-SX350-V250-new-chip--News-n60657.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## BumbleBee (3/11/14)

WoW! That looks pretty impressive


----------



## GerharddP (3/11/14)

andro said:


> http://www.yihiecigar.com/news_info/YiHi-SX350-V250-new-chip--News-n60657.html



OMG...250W and upgrades available. Say goodbye to the lings in your mouth right down to your alvioli. But its cool non the less


----------



## Mike (3/11/14)

I think the mini board is way cooler...


----------



## ET (3/11/14)

lol, Variable Joule, heat controllable, Temperature
controllable. Perfect experience mode.

does this mean it's officially tickets for the temp controlled new wonder that's the dna40?


----------



## HPBotha (3/11/14)

am onnit to winnit.

they playing ball with evolve. ... no mention on kanthal or nickel. if they can pull it off it would be a nice alternative. but still doubt the need for such high wattage devices.


----------



## johan (3/11/14)

With the Inokin contract in hand as well as the local USA patriotic support, eVolv has nothing to worry about.


----------

